# Vancouver T/S



## Kola (May 9, 2007)

We are interested in getting an exchange this year into either WorldMark the Canadian or Club Intrawest in Vancouver. I have been to Vancouver before and know where we want to go.
 My questions are:
a) are the two resorts very similar in quality and amenities ? Which one is better ?
b) has anyone stayed there recently and if so, did you use Interval, RCI, SFX or direct exchange ?  which month of the year is easier to get ? 
c) is there free parking available for exchangers or for owners only ? What is the rate per day ?
d) given the resort's proximity to dowtown do we really need a car for shopping, dining,  etc. ? 
Thanks
Kola


----------



## gloria (May 10, 2007)

kola -- 

i can answer a COUPLE of your questions......

i'm only familiar with the worldmark property....

there is FREE parking for ANYONE staying at the wm resort -- one car only though.....

we parked our car and never got into it again, until we left a week later -- we walked, used buses, and occasionally a taxi...

we secured the exchange through rci, but II is a possibility too....

it's a GREAT city to explore......


----------



## tashamen (May 10, 2007)

I'm only familiar with the Club Intrawest property.  My inlaws have stayed there on CI points, and loved it but thought the rooms were pretty small.  The largest units there are 1BRs with 2 baths, though if you exchange in I don't know if you can request that type or just make do with the regular 1 BR (or studio).  The WM has 2BR units.

Parking is not free there for anyone, including owners - it's $16.50 Canadian per day now, and I believe it's all valet parking.  They had a car only because they went onto the CI Whistler property from Vancouver after a few days, but otherwise did not need it for anything in Vancouver.

This particular CI property does not exchange with II, but does with RCI.  Direct exchanges are possible with owners, and if you don't need a full week might be your best bet.  Late October through November, and January-February are probably the easiest to get through any method.


----------



## BevL (May 10, 2007)

I'd suggest that April through September would be a rather tough exchange.  October is a very nice time of year to come, not too rainy, usually and pleasant.  Into November to March, not the greatest weather, especially if you don't want to rent a car, which you really don't need if the weather's decent.

I live here so have never stayed in any timeshares here.  I would suggest the Worldmark and Club Intrawest have a bit better location than Point to Point, which is still downtown but not as close to the things I would want to visit if I came here.


----------



## Kola (May 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody for comments and advice. There seems to be a contradiction regarding parking rates. This issue can be eventually resolved when we get a confirmed exchange. We would probably rent a car for a few days for out of town trips but there seems to be no need to keep it for a week. Thanks again. Any new comments are more than welcome.

Kola


----------



## eal (May 11, 2007)

No confusion - Worldmark has free parking, Club Intrawest charges.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 12, 2007)

I have seen availability for November on RCI.  Summer time is impossible.

Winter in Vancouver is terrible, not cold but lots of rain.

You don't need a car if you stay downtown only, however, you can't go to those tourist attractions either.  You may join a one day tour, for about $80.


----------



## Kola (May 12, 2007)

Yes, Interval also has availability in November but that's a bit late. I have an ongoing request, let's hope for the best. I am quite flexible in terms of dates in late summer-early fall. Thanks anyway.

Kola


----------

